

Is there a central database for election results? - anywherenotes

I&#x27;d like to check up on how my district voted for all the people we had on the ballot. Having no difficulties finding big senate races, but district-specific info is hard to find.  Is there a central database of election results I could query?  It would be great if some website&#x2F;app showed me the ballot, and checked off winners and showed breakdown by number of people and percentages.
======
diafygi
Your local county clerk or registrar of voters should have the full results.
Ballots are usually managed on a county level, and that's where most news
sources go to get their results.

For example, Alameda County (Oakland) results are here:

[http://www.acgov.org/rov/current.htm](http://www.acgov.org/rov/current.htm)

------
organsnyder
I'd love to see a service that aggregates results from multiple jurisdictions
and makes them available via attractive, easy to use website and apps. All of
the sites for my local elections were junk: Bad formatting for mobile,
Silverlight required, etc. I ended up getting most of the results via Twitter.

